# ο συνέταιρός σας ή ο συνεταίρος σας;



## GeorgeA (Aug 27, 2012)

Βρίσκω και τις δύο εκδοχές.

Αν ο συνέταιρός σας δε συμφωνεί...
Αν ο συνεταίρος σας δε συμφωνεί... 

Μήπως είναι ένα απ' αυτά που είναι αποδεκτά και με τους δύο τρόπους;


----------



## Inachus (Aug 27, 2012)

Ναι, οι δύο εκδοχές είναι: συνέταιρος και συνεταίρος.

Στο "ο συνέταιρός μου" ο δεύτερος τόνος στο προπαροξύτονο ουσιαστικό είναι από το εγκλιτικό που το συνοδεύει (και δεν τονίζεται).


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Η αρχαία λέξη είναι ο _συνέταιρος_. Ο _συνεταίρος_ είναι νεοελληνική· κατέβηκε ο τόνος είτε λόγω _εταίρου_ είτε λόγω γενικής _συνεταίρου_. Ωστόσο, πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε την αρχαία λέξη (10:1 αν αληθεύουν οι γκουγκλιές) και εγώ θα έλεγα «ο συνέταιρός σας».


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 27, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε την αρχαία λέξη (10:1 αν αληθεύουν οι γκουγκλιές) και εγώ θα έλεγα «ο συνέταιρός σας».


Πάντως αυτό το 10:1 δεν έχει οικουμενική ισχύ: Στη σύμφραση «ο συνεταίρος μου / ο συνέταιρός μου» η αρχαία (και, μάλλον, ευπρεπέστερη στ' αφτιά των ομιλητών — κάτι ανάλογο με το ζεύγος Αμερικανός / Αμερικάνος) υπερτερεί πολύ λιγότερο (κάπου 1,5-2:1).


----------

